# ld: error: can't create dynamic relocation R_386_32 against symbol: sysent in readonly segment



## olafz (May 3, 2019)

Hi,

I am getting that error when trying to build the kernel module filemon on 11.2-RELEASE. What's wrong here? Linker is ld.lld.

Olaf


----------

